# Stuck on this one....



## ASC CODER (Aug 6, 2010)

The right ear was first evaluated. The canals were cleared of all cerumen. The TMs were visualized. The right had a retained tube in the anterior superior aspect of the eardrum. This was removed with a Rosen needle with gentle elevation, followed subsequently by removal. There was an epithelial callus around the previous tube site. This was removed using a Rosen needle, as well as a small cup forceps for site preparation. Topical Ciprodex was then applied, with excess removed. Subsequent paper patch was then placed in an overlay technique and adequately positioned using the operative microscope. 

Focus was then focused to the left ear where the canal did demonstrate some dry debris. This was removed. Immediately, there was an extruded tube that had some mild purulence around this. This was removed. The eardrum seemed to be intact, with a small amount of granulation tissue present over the anterior superior quadrant. There was no evidence of any perforation in situ. The remaining portion of the canal was then further débrided, and then topical Ciprodex applied. 


69610 Rt

but all he did on the left is debride and take the tube out 69220? 69205?
He didn't do myringotomy on Lt...and that is bundle with 69610 on rt....

I am confused please advise


----------



## ASC CODER (Aug 9, 2010)

does anyone have any advice?


----------



## ASC CODER (Aug 11, 2010)

*Please ent coders (advise)*

ANYONE HAVE AN OPINION ON THIS ONE.


----------



## jackjones62 (Aug 17, 2010)

Personally, I would bill 69610 (for the right) and 69424 (for the left).

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 23, 2010)

I totally agree with Jennifer, make sure you check your CCI edits and distinguish the codes with the appropriate LT and RT Modifiers.


----------



## ASC CODER (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats what i came up with eventually thanks a bunch


----------

